# Howdy from the mid South



## Aquamarinesteph (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello!

My name is Stephanie.  I've been writing since I was 9 years old, but that was long ago and far away.  I'm still writing, but I want to not only finish a book project but also have it published.

I also love music (all kinds, really), reading, cooking, trying to play gardener & traveling.  

Thanks for letting me join the group here.  Writing is such a lonely profession...


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 25, 2017)

Howdy-hi, *Stephanie*!

Yes, writing can be lonely, but the WF is a proven cure for that! You'll find a lot of people here who share your dream of that first published book.

Are you planning to write about one of your hobbies, or is it something in one of the fiction genres?

*HC*


----------



## Aquamarinesteph (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't think I have the patience or the skill to write about any of my hobbies with any authority.  No, I am looking at fiction.  That's my favorite thing to write.  What if.


----------



## John_O (Mar 26, 2017)

Welcome to the group Stephanie.


----------



## Aquamarinesteph (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you, John!


----------



## PiP (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi Stephanie,

Welcome to our creative group!



Aquamarinesteph said:


> Writing is such a lonely profession...



When I speak to my family about writing, especially poetry, you can see their eyes glaze over within 30 seconds.

Have you checked out our Writing Discussion and SpaGs forum? It's surprising how many different POVs there are.


----------



## Aquamarinesteph (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you!

I haven't checked out much of the forum yet.  I read something about needing 10 posts to fully participate, and I wasn't sure if they had to take place here in this forum or could take place anywhere.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 27, 2017)

Posts in the majority of sub-forums will boost your post count - I think it's just the word game threads that don't.

HC


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome Stephanie!

Once you arrive at ten posts you  can select your profile picture and signature. By then, you will be  able to post work up for critiques and comments. You're already at 6 posts. Keep on goin'!

I'll show you some links: We have a Mentor Directory and some Challenges, Contests and Prompts. You might want to see what's going on.

What genres do you read/write? : D


----------



## Jedi Knight Muse (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forums!


----------



## H.Brown (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello Stephanie and welcome.

We all know how you feel, I know that I felt and still do feel so greatful to have found wf as not only have I improved as a writer I have pushed myself out of my comfort zone of gothic style of writing, through the monthly challenges.

The groups are another aspect that I have found helpful in getting know other members better and for improving my writing and photography.

Goodluck with your writing aand getting published. If you find you have questions about WF then give any of us wit purple names a shout and we mentors will help in anyway we can.

I look forward to seeing you around the forum.


----------

